# Price on plaster demo and blueboard replacement



## karenldee (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi, 
I recently had my insurance company pay my contractor to "remove and replace" plaster ceilings and walls in my home. We ended up doing repairs instead of removal and put up blueboard with 2 coats of plaster. I need to find out the price difference between what it cost the contractor and what my insurance company paid him. Can someone provide me with what I should have paid per square foot for the following: demolition of plaster(lath) ceiling, demolition of plaster(lath) wall, labor and materials to replace the ceiling and wall using blueboard coated with two coats of plaster. Thanks...by the way I live in CT.


----------



## glennjanie (Aug 27, 2009)

Welcome KarenLDee:
There is no way for us to know the difference between the contractor's price and the insurance settlement. In hindsight, it is always best to get your own bids and insurance estimate and keep them seperate. The contractor has no business knowing your transactions with your insurance company.
It sounds like the contractor did a considerably cheaper job than the insurance company approved, took the money and ran!
There is also the possibility that the insurance company and contractor are in cahoots against you (fraud). Maybe you should talk to the Better Business Bureau.
Glenn


----------



## karenldee (Aug 27, 2009)

I should have mentioned that the job is not yet complete.  I want the contractor to do some extras for me with the money he saved and I want to know how much money I'm talking about.


----------

